# AvGas in 2 stroke



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone running AvGas in thier 2 stroke ? real tempting ... I ran it in my VW When I Crewed a C-47 Beacuse I got Free Fuel But ... 

Is the Lead a problem ... 100 LL 

(NO REMARKS FROM TREE HUGGERS !)

Dave


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

no, but do you still get it free? if not thats gonna cost you alot for no real benefit. Cheaper just to get a $1 bottle of octane booster.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going to try one more additive ... The Octane is NOT what I am after I Just Hate The Ethanol Problems !!! I get phase Seperation and after pulling the ethanol out whats Left is Crap !!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ethanol is a pain, but the guys on Capmel.com seem to be sticking with seafoam with good results. I wonder if there is a seafoam made specifically for ethanol applications?

What kind of set up were you having problems with? fuel injection?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

No I Leave my Plastic tank Out in the weather then go to use the fuel a couple of weeks Later and the Ethanol Has Bonded with Water and seperated out ...

Seafoam , Marine Stabil , or Startron NONE of these Work !!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

what about a water seperator? or is that where the problem is once it bonds in the tank?

Is it the sunlight penetrating the plastic? is so would covering it somehow slow the process?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going to build a storage area that is cool and Dry ....


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried Sentry?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> No I Leave my Plastic tank Out in the weather


Simple fix, stop leaving your tank in the rain. All these products work and work very well. However can only do so much. There is a point where the percentages of absorption out power the ability of the fuel treatments to counter it.

Jan


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Even easier fix; head down to a local marina and buy gas there as it had no ethanol in it. Fill a 5-gallon tank or two and have it at the ready.

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a bottle of sentry ... Will Try it Next ...

Funny I could Leave my J-3 Tied up for weeks ...
But It had sump Drains ....

Dave


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Even easier fix; head down to a local marina and buy gas there as it had no ethanol in it. Fill a 5-gallon tank or two and have it at the ready.
> 
> -T


I agree. I stop by the marina with a jug or two and buy gas there. Since I started doing that, my engine runs much better, and I am helping (although not very much) the local marina.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am 45 miles Inland No Marina ...There Is an airport 2 miles Slip in the back gate Use credit card at self service pump ...


----------

